# Halloween Costume Contest



## Dragoneer (Sep 30, 2008)

<img align="right" src="http://thedragoneer.com/arrowtibbs_hana_fender.jpg">In celebration of Halloween, All Hallow's Eve, we're offering a chance to get your pencils and styli wet! We're observing one of the most popular holidays worldwide with an art jam, and we're calling all artists to join in and take part! Get your creativity warmed up and ready to roll, get sketchin' and join in the fun! And maybe win a prize. Candy corn optional.

*The Rules:*
Draw your character dressed up and costumed as your favorite character, demon or ghoul! Post your entry on both Fur Affinity and this forum thread for all to see. Entries will be judged on creativity first, quality second. The more original the idea, the better your chances.

There is no limit to the amount of entries you may submit. _*All entries must be PG-13!*_

*Note: *If you happen, by sheer chance, to get a paper cut drawing your entry, and develop artistic battle scars that you can show your friends, bonus points. If you get a paper cut drawing your entry and drew it digitally... bonus epic fail points. If you happen to sever a finger drawing... for the love of God _please do not eat it._

*The Deadline:*
Entries must be submit _*NO LATER THAN *_midnight Greenwich Mean Time, October 28th! Winners will be announced October 31st.

*1st Place:
*A copy of Open Canvas 4.5 ($75 value)*

2nd and 3rd Place:*
A copy of Art Rage 2.5 ($25 value)

*Who did that great Vampire Fender art?*
That would be Hanazawa on the lead with Arrowtibbs assisting.

*Who did the banner art for the ad?*
Why, that would be Alchera!

Prizes donated to the contest via the Dragoneer.:smile:


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome. Now I have to race through all the work I promised people to get this done.

Just curious: How clean do these have to be? PG13, or just clean enough to be remediable by censor bars when posted here?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 30, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Awesome. Now I have to race through all the work I promised people to get this done.
> 
> Just curious: How clean do these have to be? PG13, or just clean enough to be remediable by censor bars when posted here?


Excellent point.  PG-13 is the standard, though creative usage of censor bars CAN be acceptable provided they are properly integrated into the image. But generally, I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Sep 30, 2008)

do they have to be PG-13 or can they be G rated?  Ive got one ready to go but its really tame


----------



## Rose (Sep 30, 2008)

yes, must it be of the PG-13 rating? is G or PG possible, instead?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 30, 2008)

Odjit-Sanura said:


> do they have to be PG-13 or can they be G rated?  Ive got one ready to go but its really tame





Rose said:


> yes, must it be of the PG-13 rating? is G or PG possible, instead?



"There is no limit to the amount of entries you may submit. _*All entries must be PG-13!*_"


----------



## Rose (Sep 30, 2008)

nooo Dx

maybe another time, then x)


----------



## Alchera (Sep 30, 2008)

If you lose a finger while arting, please do not stick it in a bowl of Wendy's chili and proclaim lawsuit!


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 30, 2008)

Are commissions done by others for one's character permitted?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 30, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Are commissions done by others for one's character permitted?


Technically, but... in such case, the prize would still go to the artist that drew the image.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Sep 30, 2008)

Hm... I may be a good artist, but I'm not very good with costumed... To ze idea maker! (A rough notebook full of scribbly words )


----------



## thebeast76 (Sep 30, 2008)

Too bad I suck at drawing!
I'll put a picture of my halloween costume though.
I'm going as a Guardian Angel (Like, the urban kind)


----------



## farfums (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm enteriiing! 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1593884/


----------



## Redregon (Oct 1, 2008)

so, i'm curious how many jokers will there be this year?


----------



## Dalamin (Oct 1, 2008)

So is blood PG13? 

And I don't mean sloshing gallons worth of it, just a bit of a splatter here or there.


----------



## Chizi (Oct 1, 2008)

urgh... with all the different kind of rating ppl been labeling their submissions on FA, I'm a bit puzzled about the EXACT DEFINITION of PG-13 rating on *FA*... half-naked? full-nude? genitilias? blood? what?


----------



## Alchera (Oct 1, 2008)

Chizi said:


> urgh... with all the different kind of rating ppl been labeling their submissions on FA, I'm a bit puzzled about the EXACT DEFINITION of PG-13 rating on *FA*... half-naked? full-nude? genitilias? blood? what?



Think movie ratings. What would you not see in the average PG-13 film?


----------



## Eevee (Oct 1, 2008)

wait since when does PG-13 not also include every lower rating


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 1, 2008)

Chizi said:


> urgh... with all the different kind of rating ppl been labeling their submissions on FA, I'm a bit puzzled about the EXACT DEFINITION of PG-13 rating on *FA*... half-naked? full-nude? genitilias? blood? what?



I'd say try to avoid overly graphic gore, throbbing digits, and the likes, and you should be in the green. I don't have an exact definition, but once you start crossing that line, you may have to lay out censor bars, heh.

I keep feeling like my question regarding the ratings makes me out to be someone planning a penis costume or something... so, I just want to clarify that I was thinking more so along the lines of "if I decide there is to be blood"...

I'll probably just make something cute though.


----------



## JAH2000 (Oct 1, 2008)

Chizi said:


> urgh... with all the different kind of rating ppl been labeling their submissions on FA, I'm a bit puzzled about the EXACT DEFINITION of PG-13 rating on *FA*... half-naked? full-nude? genitilias? blood? what?



ok seeing as im on the stupid side and i find the PG-13 rule a lil uh... vague  myself so i found what is in the guidelines for a PG-13 movie

"A PG-13 motion picture may go beyond the PG rating in theme, violence, nudity, sensuality, language, adult activities or other elements, but does not reach the restricted R category. The theme of the motion picture by itself will not result in a rating greater than PG-13, although depictions of activities related to a mature theme may result in a restricted rating for the motion picture. Any drug use will initially require at least a PG-13 rating. More than brief nudity will require at least a PG-13 rating, but such nudity in a PG-13 rated motion picture generally will not be sexually oriented. There may be depictions of violence in a PG-13 movie, but generally not both realistic and extreme or persistent violence. "


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 1, 2008)

JAH2000 said:


> ok seeing as im on the stupid side and i find the PG-13 rule a lil uh... vague  myself so i found what is in the guidelines for a PG-13 movie
> 
> "A PG-13 motion picture may go beyond the PG rating in theme, violence, nudity, sensuality, language, adult activities or other elements, but does not reach the restricted R category. The theme of the motion picture by itself will not result in a rating greater than PG-13, although depictions of activities related to a mature theme may result in a restricted rating for the motion picture. Any drug use will initially require at least a PG-13 rating. More than brief nudity will require at least a PG-13 rating, but such nudity in a PG-13 rated motion picture generally will not be sexually oriented. There may be depictions of violence in a PG-13 movie, but generally not both realistic and extreme or persistent violence. "


If your submission is tastefully nude it could be accepted, but it'd have to be tasteful and artistic.


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Oct 2, 2008)

Alchera said:


> Think movie ratings. What would you not see in the average PG-13 film?



thats the whole problem...here in canada, PG-13 is considered Rated R by some american standards...cause we allow the showing of the naked boobies up here in movies...as it is legal to bear bare boobs here in ontario...


----------



## Amber (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's my entry... 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1590603/


----------



## cutekitty (Oct 2, 2008)

hehe, this sound like fun ^w^
*loads his tablet with nuclear warheads*

P.S.
Submit where? here?


----------



## Alchera (Oct 2, 2008)

Odjit-Sanura said:


> thats the whole problem...here in canada, PG-13 is considered Rated R by some american standards...cause we allow the showing of the naked boobies up here in movies...as it is legal to bear bare boobs here in ontario...




That is a good point to bring up.


----------



## Avada (Oct 2, 2008)

Well here is my entry. :x

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1599252/

Two of my characters dressed up as Dr. Horrible and Captain Hammer.


----------



## fauxpas104 (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is one of my submissions, I plan on entering some more in the future!  
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1599293/


----------



## UsagiLadyofMoon (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1599821/

One of my submissions ^_^


----------



## Rozga-chan (Oct 3, 2008)

whoot sounds like fun ^^  So going to jump on this ^^

~Rozga


----------



## skylermckenzie (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's my entry:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1599302/

Thank you


----------



## ash_dragonfire (Oct 3, 2008)

Are animations acceptable, or is this contest strictly for still images?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 4, 2008)

ash_dragonfire said:


> Are animations acceptable, or is this contest strictly for still images?


Oh sure.


----------



## farellemoon (Oct 4, 2008)

Can this be a picture we have already done? i actually already drew me as my favorite character...


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 4, 2008)

farellemoon said:


> Can this be a picture we have already done? i actually already drew me as my favorite character...


Yeah.


----------



## tzisorey (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, since drawing ability isn't supposed to come into play...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1550127/


----------



## Tluthal (Oct 4, 2008)

If I can just get to a scanner I have a picture I want to get in this.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, darn.  I had a drawing I could have used..., but it's G rated.  Oh well.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Samagthra (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay! I have entered my entry for the competiton! Hope you enjoy <3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1602843/


----------



## Platinum_Fang (Oct 5, 2008)

This is my entry  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1604682/


----------



## Liphx (Oct 5, 2008)

O: I have no idea who to do but...woo <3


----------



## Jarz (Oct 5, 2008)

can it be a comic strip?


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

If I remember correctly, OpenCanvas only works on Windows. I use a Mac for art.

Conundrum.


----------



## JAH2000 (Oct 6, 2008)

here ill tose this one in
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1607157/


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

So gonna enter. =D


----------



## Percival (Oct 6, 2008)

I has an art ^___^ ---> Pecival's pic


----------



## Floppity Comics (Oct 7, 2008)

*K47's Entry*

My raccoon girl, Vista, dressed as Harley-Quinn. (the url to it in my account: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1587917/)


----------



## Tiomara (Oct 7, 2008)

I really need a scanner. I'll upload mine in a few days when I can access one. I really think its highly original, granted its not my favorite character in any way XD


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 7, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1612033/

Well, at least I had fun


----------



## verias (Oct 8, 2008)

Whee, my entry follows

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1614278/


----------



## Cherushi (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1617074/

I want to enter with this one!  But if I draw something else can I enter that instead... or better yet... as well?


----------



## syntaxx (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1617820/


----------



## dragon eye (Oct 10, 2008)

ok here is my submission http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1617517/


----------



## HeavyMetalNinja (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is mine:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1618925/


----------



## Myrmidon (Oct 10, 2008)

Why not? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1619221/


----------



## HeavyMetalNinja (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha, nice one. Are you in a library though?  You've flipped out because the over-due fees are quite frankly preposterous


----------



## Ahkmedren (Oct 11, 2008)

o.o iEnter, iGuess!  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1620385/


----------



## Krew (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1621662/#cid:11479138   HERE IS MY ENTRY


----------



## Occoris (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1618184/

Well, Since I drew it anyway...

I might do a few more, but.. eh. I'm a lazy bastard


----------



## Floppity Comics (Oct 11, 2008)

*Entry #2*

Second Entry:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1612921/


----------



## Chizi (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1617196/ 
Maybe this one didn't follow the rules exactly, but the point of this is to have fun, and I wish you all have a fun october >w<


----------



## Occoris (Oct 12, 2008)

and entry number two..
this time on my work account 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1622938/


----------



## underwear-ninja (Oct 13, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1606144/

My entry. DUNUNNNNN


----------



## drJackal (Oct 13, 2008)

My character, my commission art by ReiVegan. He needs to win stuff I don't.
Take Evette here, 1 part the white rabbit from Alice in wonderland and 1 part the freaky chick from the Transporter that ran around half the movie in her underwear. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/677258/

I don't think she likes you.


----------



## Masters Pet (Oct 14, 2008)

Ooo i wanna enter too ^^ but erm...idk how to get my pictures on here, nor link them =(


----------



## maxi-buhn (Oct 14, 2008)

ohh yesh *grins* I knows what I'm going to draw

*skitters off to find his tablet of +6 gay XD wheeee


----------



## maxi-buhn (Oct 14, 2008)

it's Steve jobs http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1629058/

FEAR HIM arghhhh, fear him and his turtle neck sweater *cries and runs off*

I said fear him! purchase one feartop and get a complimentary iFear


----------



## Kingman (Oct 14, 2008)

Whatcha going do when Hulkamania enters!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1630242/#cid:11549257


----------



## Greatwuff (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1630318/


Probably not very original, but hell, I feel I wanted to join in anyways.


----------



## Uni-Mara (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1616167/

c:


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 15, 2008)

Here's mine!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1632600/


----------



## Hassen (Oct 15, 2008)

My entry: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1632807/

Gee...can you tell I was listening to the CrÃ¼xshadows when I started drawing this?


----------



## Rancid (Oct 16, 2008)

Now this is a costume I can really sink my fangs into. Here's the first of possibly multiple submissions. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1633973/#cid:11581039

For those of you unfamiliar with Rancid, he was already a zombie.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 16, 2008)

Woot. I'm in :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1635320/


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 17, 2008)

Yay! My entries:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1636496/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1636511/


----------



## Timer Rabbit (Oct 17, 2008)

Finished mines~ <3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1637084


----------



## cutekitty (Oct 19, 2008)

Here is my submission!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1642312/


----------



## Amber (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok, I need to submit this one too....  Opal as a mummy... 
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1604185/


----------



## Elsethan (Oct 20, 2008)

View attachment 6438

This is my submission for the contest.
Went ahead and took a chance since I'm new at this and haven't drawn in about 3 years.

Furaffinity link is: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1645156/

<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CUsers%5CEliezer%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>   <o:RelyOnVML/>   <o:AllowPNG/>  </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--><link rel="themeData" href="file:///C:%5CUsers%5CEliezer%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_themedata.thmx"><link rel="colorSchemeMapping" href="file:///C:%5CUsers%5CEliezer%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/>    <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>    <wontVertAlignInTxbx/>    <w:Word11KerningPairs/>    <w:CachedColBalance/>   </w:Compatibility>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!--  /* Font Definitions */  @font-face     {font-family:"Cambria Math";     panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4;     mso-font-charset:0;     mso-generic-font-family:roman;     mso-font-pitch:variable;     mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1107304683 0 0 159 0;} @font-face     {font-family:Calibri;     panose-1:2 15 5 2 2 2 4 3 2 4;     mso-font-charset:0;     mso-generic-font-family:swiss;     mso-font-pitch:variable;     mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1073750139 0 0 159 0;}  /* Style Definitions */  p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal     {mso-style-unhide:no;     mso-style-qformat:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     margin-top:0in;     margin-right:0in;     margin-bottom:10.0pt;     margin-left:0in;     line-height:115%;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:11.0pt;     font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";     mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;     mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri;     mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;     mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} .MsoChpDefault     {mso-style-type:export-only;     mso-default-props:yes;     mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;     mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri;     mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;     mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} .MsoPapDefault     {mso-style-type:export-only;     margin-bottom:10.0pt;     line-height:115%;} @page Section1     {size:8.5in 11.0in;     margin:1.0in 1.0in 1.0in 1.0in;     mso-header-margin:.5in;     mso-footer-margin:.5in;     mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1     {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-priority:99;     mso-style-qformat:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin-top:0in;     mso-para-margin-right:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;     mso-para-margin-left:0in;     line-height:115%;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:11.0pt;     font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";     mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;     mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;     mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;     mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->  [FONT=&quot]This is Juniorâ€™s first Doggieâ€™s Bite or Doggie Treat.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The original plan was that Mommy Wolf was going to take him, however Mommy Wolf got sick.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]So after some whimpering and big-wolf-puppy-eye tears, Wolf Dad finally gave in and agreed to take his son, even if it meant he had to wear Mommy Wolfâ€™s costume.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Junior is very lucky; Wolf Dad always finds a special way to get his son the very best goodies, (even when dressed as Mary or Little Bow Peep).<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Junior is so adorable, holding the bag with his small body and tiny paws, in a little lamb costume, and yes, he is sucking on a pacifierâ€¦ [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Cute, cute, and cute!<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Junior gives a new outlook (mental attitude or view; point of view) on the phrase â€œwolf in sheepâ€™s clothingâ€â€¦<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Make that â€œwolf cub in lambâ€™s clothingâ€™.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]There are also some extra small details (that look like art flaws) included on purpose, just for funâ€¦<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]For example, in case anyone noticed, wolf dad has a long, right, very strange, opposable, triphalangeal thumb.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](He was born with this rare mutation/disorder, and boy is he glad his son didnâ€™t inherit such abnormality.)<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hope you all enjoy it, feel free to comment[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Elsethan.:grin:<o></o>[/FONT]


----------



## Khizzy (Oct 20, 2008)

When I saw this thread I was all 'omg this is perfect I've got a brill Halloween costume ready', then I saw it was just art and was all : |


----------



## Kendime (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm in, its not exactly orginal but it was fun to draw
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1645454/


----------



## Cherushi (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay, a real entry this time...
No cupcakes.  I promise!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1648253/#cid:11697264


----------



## thebeast76 (Oct 22, 2008)

Mine's nearly done.
it's a collab between myself and rabidfangirl90. She did the art, I did the concept. I may color it, but I don't know if I'll have time before Halloween.


----------



## Pookey (Oct 22, 2008)

yay for me, i am entering a contest

here you are:
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1648502/

its me as speed racer, cause omg..   awesome!


----------



## Beeboi (Oct 22, 2008)

'Tis my entry.  

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1649043/


"Yummy!"


----------



## JAH2000 (Oct 22, 2008)

here i put this one in as well
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1649074/

GANGSTA!!!!!!


----------



## Belledraco (Oct 22, 2008)

Mine!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1650199/
Might do another one later!


----------



## JamestheDoc (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is my entry.  Some spooky fanart of my character dressed as Isaac Clarke from Dead Space. :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1655679/


----------



## PurringFool (Oct 24, 2008)

The picture of Fender for the contest was done by Hanazawa


----------



## Bianka (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1656236/

There is mine, I hope everyone enjoys =3

Murmurmurrr

:3ianka


----------



## Tay the Lab Monkey (Oct 25, 2008)

"What're you going to do?"

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1610017/

"I'm gonna do the best I can.."


----------



## JerJer (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, my contest entry: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1657402/


----------



## JamestheDoc (Oct 25, 2008)

Since there's no limit to amount of entries, here's a second picture I'd like to throw up here.  It has lots of orange and black.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1657558/


----------



## Chex (Oct 25, 2008)

I've never entered a contest like THIS before.  o.o

I guess I should throw in a picture, too! 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1657623


----------



## CBFox (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1627612/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1640992/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1651537/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1658341/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1658346/
I decided to enter the contest thinking whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## Tiomara (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1658399/

So I finished a while ago. This is the most original idea I could come up with, I mean In n Out! The largest burger stand in Southern california! The home of quality, too bad they couldn't seem to get me to smile enough -shrugs- however, this is my entry, enjoy!


----------



## Occoris (Oct 25, 2008)

Third Entry-
Myself and Krizzle as Jay and Silent Bob :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1658567/


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 26, 2008)

How do we submit our entries to the contest?

Nvm


----------



## RockGaara (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1659463/

I thought that, for once, I could enter a contest. It was fun to make this pic, as well as a hell... ^_^UUU I was (and I'm...) pretty ill while doing it and without a @#$%& tablet! Dx

I hope you like it and I've been original enough... *blushes*


----------



## Sheol (Oct 26, 2008)

My entry. Not sure if it's on par. xD

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1660980/


----------



## Nylak (Oct 26, 2008)

I think there should be a time extension.  *headdesk.  not gonna make it*  e__e


----------



## MattDragon (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok... well I am a bit lazy... what is that time in Eastern Standard time?


----------



## skippy (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is my submission/entry  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1661625/


----------



## wolf17 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm entering with: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1663391/ :3


----------



## Journey (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope i'm not too late

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1663644/


----------



## Firehazard (Oct 27, 2008)

Khizzy said:


> When I saw this thread I was all 'omg this is perfect I've got a brill Halloween costume ready', then I saw it was just art and was all : |


Ha ha, I was the exact opposite.  By the time I bothered to actually look at the thread, because I was really bored and had nothing better to do, I realized I wasn't going to make it in time.



MattDragon said:


> Ok... well I am a bit lazy... what is that time in Eastern Standard time?


About fifteen minutes ago.  Unless "midnight" meant "the midnight of the night of the 28th" ... as in tomorrow night at 7pm.


----------



## Cherushi (Oct 27, 2008)

Crap!  I can't type fast enough!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1663889/

My last entry!  Pppplleease I hope it's on time!


----------



## Narffet (Oct 27, 2008)

Submission: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1664055/


----------



## Narffet (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1664276/

Second Submission!


----------



## Elsethan (Oct 28, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]This is a sequel to my first entry.[/FONT]
Link to Furaffinity page:
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1664571/
[FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CUsers%5CEliezer%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>   <o:RelyOnVML/>   <o:AllowPNG/>  </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--><link rel="themeData" href="file:///C:%5CUsers%5CEliezer%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_themedata.thmx"><link rel="colorSchemeMapping" href="file:///C:%5CUsers%5CEliezer%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/>    <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>    <wontVertAlignInTxbx/>    <w:Word11KerningPairs/>    <w:CachedColBalance/>   </w:Compatibility>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!--  /* Font Definitions */  @font-face     {font-family:"Cambria Math";     panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4;     mso-font-charset:0;     mso-generic-font-family:roman;     mso-font-pitch:variable;     mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1107304683 0 0 159 0;} @font-face     {font-family:Calibri;     panose-1:2 15 5 2 2 2 4 3 2 4;     mso-font-charset:0;     mso-generic-font-family:swiss;     mso-font-pitch:variable;     mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1073750139 0 0 159 0;}  /* Style Definitions */  p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal     {mso-style-unhide:no;     mso-style-qformat:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     margin-top:0in;     margin-right:0in;     margin-bottom:10.0pt;     margin-left:0in;     line-height:115%;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:11.0pt;     font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";     mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;     mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri;     mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;     mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} .MsoChpDefault     {mso-style-type:export-only;     mso-default-props:yes;     mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;     mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri;     mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;     mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} .MsoPapDefault     {mso-style-type:export-only;     margin-bottom:10.0pt;     line-height:115%;} @page Section1     {size:8.5in 11.0in;     margin:1.0in 1.0in 1.0in 1.0in;     mso-header-margin:.5in;     mso-footer-margin:.5in;     mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1     {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-priority:99;     mso-style-qformat:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin-top:0in;     mso-para-margin-right:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;     mso-para-margin-left:0in;     line-height:115%;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:11.0pt;     font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";     mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;     mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;     mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;     mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->  [FONT=&quot]This is a sequel to my first entry.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Whatâ€™s going on?[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Juniorâ€™s Wolf Dad was kidnapped.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The Wolf Dad is not the first.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]There have been other incidents.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]It seems the kidnapper is crazed for adult males in kinky costumes. <o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Unfortunately the Wolf Dad feel in that category in his eyes.<o></o>[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]The gorilla is Kusho, an undercover secrete agent (of a secret organization) that is investigating the crimes.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The fox partner is yours truly, Elsethanâ€¦[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Iâ€™m not really a fox, my true form is of a human; However, I can change into several species, provided Iâ€™ve absorbed sufficient genetic material, long story, will not explain the details now.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Unfortunately I didnâ€™t have enough genetic material in my system to fully change into a fox. <o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]That explains why my right ear didnâ€™t fully develop.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Why choose to be a fox in this case?<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Well, I look less intimidating (then my partner) and in some way I â€˜inheritâ€™ the mannerism to smooth talk and hoax others cunningly, like most foxes.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Okay, back to the storyâ€¦<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]We are now in the annual COSTUME BALL/PARTY which is actual a Costume Contest.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The party hasnâ€™t started yet, by the way, in case anyone notices that everything is slightly empty.<o></o>[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]I convinced my partner to dress up as GONOGO the Legendary Ape King.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Itâ€™s a Gorillaâ€™s version of Tarzan. <o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]I still donâ€™t get the hair thing, I mean; I havenâ€™t met a Gorilla with long hair.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Oh well, a legend is a legend.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]He is quite a stud when doing this type of uncovered undercover work.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]If this doesnâ€™t win him First Place and the fixation of the kidnapper, I donâ€™t know what will.<o></o>[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Well, Iâ€™m actually cheating.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Iâ€™m speaking with the Host (and one of the judges) of the party, and sweet talked him to cooperate on the investigation, even if it meant cheating a little.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Though personally by the way the croc eyed Kusho, I donâ€™t think it was necessary.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Iâ€™m dressed up as a secret agent, (ha, ha).<o></o>[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]In case any asksâ€¦<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Is that Junior (the wolf cub) behind the table?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Yes.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Although we took him home, the spirited thing, sneaked into our vehicle and ended up following us.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]When we found him Kusho ordered Junior to stay in the vehicle, since it was a little too late to take him <o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]He, of course, ignored him followed us in.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Yes, I noticed him.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Iâ€™m keeping my eyes on him, to make sure he stays out of trouble<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wonâ€™t tell Kusho, however, he wouldnâ€™t be happy.<o></o>[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]The plan is that Kusho gets kidnapped and I track him down with a tracking device on the necklace he is wearing, etc.<o></o>[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]If necessary I would alter my body into a different, stronger, more terrifying beast.  <o></o>[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Unfortunately, Kusho doesnâ€™t get kidnappedâ€¦<o></o>[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]I think I might do an 18+ sequel to this story (not for the contest) in my furaffinity page.<o></o>[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]It is possible it will show the kidnapper abusing the victim of the costume ball/party.<o></o>[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Again, maybe, it really dependsâ€¦<o></o>[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]<o>
</o>[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 28, 2008)

My entry [so rushed] - Link


----------



## cursedmarked (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is ma Part for the Contest. Called Ewww Brains, 

I hope i win second or third place *crosses fingers*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1665517/


----------



## Jarz (Oct 28, 2008)

mmm i hope its not too late ^^;;

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1666408/


----------



## Gingham (Oct 28, 2008)

Am I too late?
DANG 
Well, just for the heck of it: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1666496/

I'M GOING AS PROP 8


----------

